# Europe-wide long range weather forecast



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anybody have a good Internet site for a Europe-wide view of what the weather is doing over the next, say, 14 days?

There are loads of sites where you can see, for example, the weather in La Rochelle, Trier, Gent, Piza, Lucerne, wherever...

My problem is that we have a 16-night return crossing booked, and absolutely no plans, so can head left, right, or straight on when we hit Calais.

In 16 nights, if I get my toe down, I could get to Catalonia, the South of France, Italy, Austria, Switzerland, Germany, Czech rep, Denmark, even Croatia. But, I don't want to sit in the van in the rain in, say, Germany when it's blazing sunshine in Austria.

Do you see the problem? Yes, I could look at individual forecasts for various key places and build my own picture of what's happening Europe-wide, but it's be nice to have it laid out where I could see where the rain is and where the sun is. A bit like snow-forecast.com does for places like the alps.

How do *you* solve this sort of problem?

Morph


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Try these two,the french one was from a member on here,i will try and find him again,its magic,the other one,well,the Vikings seem to get about OK!! LOL>

www.xcweather.co.uk/FR/?Loc=FR

yr.no Thats the Norse outfit,always been good for me.

Hope this helps,stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Looked up who gave me the French site......

Clodhopper 2006.

So if it is of any use to you,its Clodhopper 2006,we all have to thank,proper "Person" LOL.
Ted.

PS. If you are in northern Portugal....... Thunder storms good."innit!"
Oh thrice LOL.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Google meteo france, you can get an overview up to approx 9 days in advance for the whole country..


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks both. Yes, great for France, or Austria, or Italy, but what about ALL of Europe?

I've always used meteo.fr to decide where to go in *France* but what if I want to decide whether to go to spain, or germany, or Austria?

Yes, I can look at the weather forecast for individual towns or cities, but I want view of the _whole of Europe_, not just one country.

There are great regional sitres that'll show me the weather in the UK, the weather in Spain, or the weather in Italy, or the weather in Switzerland, but I want the whole of europe - I don't want to have to choose a country or a city.

When I come out of the tunnel, I can turn left and head for Belgium, Holland or Germany, or I can go stright on for France, switzerland or Italy, I can can pootle about the Nord pas de Calais, or drive on to Spain or Portugal - I simply want to know whereabouts in Europe the sun is going to be for the next 2 weeks.

Seems like a simple question, but seemingly impossible to answer?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
In your situation,i would ring NASA. 700 miles a day is about normal,so i don't think you will drive off the given area of weather in one day. LOL

THIS IS TONGUE IN CHEEK!!!. I am in drink!.

Perhaps you can get someone to do a weather map like one of my european road maps,scale 1mile=1mile,, Give Norbet Dis-entangle a bell,he will have the lorries to move it for you.

I do hope you find what you are looking for..and.. have a nice trip.wherever,if you do find a weather map,SHARE it like Clodhopper 2006.
Good man yourself.
Ted.

PS. Like i said,i am outside of some drink and felt the need of some humour,no offence meant


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/index.asp


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions people, I *think* I've found what i was looking for: >>Weather Online<< which has some rather groovy charts looking forward up to 14 days. Just click the 'Loop' button and watch your holiday weather unfold before your eyes 

I particularly like the Accumulated Precipitation (Precipitation Accum), which shows that, over the next 14 days, it'll have been pretty wet across the Benelux countries.

And >>THIS<< is a nice 7-Day precipitation forecast (press the loop button), which is telling me that the Northern Atlantic coast of Spain is going to be pretty wet!

Morph


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Long range weather forcasters mmmmmmmmm.
Not a lot of faith in them. :lol: 



We were suposed to have rain last night , still waiting, clear blue sky not much hope, hosepipe out again.

As an old neighbour of mine used to say everymorning,
It will be raining in some parts and dry in others.

Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Morph.
Looks like you are on to a winner,about teatime yesterday the thunder and lightning started,and RAIN!. This went on and off,then on last "Walkies!(Stagger hic,LOL) about midnight,Coimbra about 40k away on the coast north Portugal, was lit up as bright as day with the lightning.
Glad you have found what you want,and thanks for sharing it,have a good trip.
Ted.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

The most accurate weather forecasts can be found here

http://www.ecmwf.int/

Generally a source for other weather forecast sites. Very technical, some free services but a fair bit is subscription. Their accuracy is generally considered better than the American services.


----------

